# Chingys Gingeritis 3D beta VIII



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a new boot animation but I am having difficulties getting them to work. Can someone tell me exactly how to install them for my ROM.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Google is a wonderful tool...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1001158

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

sonami said:


> Google is a wonderful tool...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1001158
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


lol. i know brudda. I did look but i was really tired that night and I had made a half hearted attempt at looking. Thanks for the info though. I have tried that but for some reason was not working for me. I probably need to sleep more than four hours a day. Then try it again.


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

Tried that a few times. It didnt work right. I get just a black screen when i try to install the bootanimation. Followed directions completely. Will see what im doing wrong and post on that thread


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

I figured it out. I had downloaded a boot animation from UOT and had uploaded all the files they said i needed. I tried to install it by flashing it which didnt work. I then tried to copy and paste it into the system/customize/resource folder where the boot animation is for Gingeritis 3D. Again it didnt work even after I changed permissions. But then I took the downloaded folder, unzipped it and found just the bootanimation itself inside the folder. Copied and pasted it, changed permissions to rw-r-r and yayyyy it worked.


----------

